# how to buy cars



## pirouline (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey guys, I have question about cars...i'm a first time driver and i know nothing about buying a car. 
first off, i can only afford $18k and lower...i know that the lower the mileage on the meter the better...now i have three kids so obviously i need as much space i can get...i'm not comfortable drivng a big bulky car because i can't park for **** and the blindspots on them is hard to see...my daughter's one request is that it comes with a dvd player installed...*rolls eyes* which i've yet to find in any cars since i've looked a few days ago....i've looked at a couple of websites...
my "i need some space and time apart" husband said to research online for a car i want and then go for a test drive once i get my license....
thanks


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Edmunds.com, you can't go wrong.

Input your criteria, look at reviews, consider buying used.

Sounds like a small SUV or hatchback, or used minivan would be your best bet.


----------



## Orion (Jul 17, 2010)

Once you have done your research, see if you can find a certified pre-owned car. They tend to come with 100k mile warrantees on the powertrain. Also, you can sometimes catch a decent car coming off of a lease where a) the miles are low and b) the driver has kept the car in decent condition because they know that they need to hand it back in. Take a look at Cars.com or Autotrader.com to get some comps on prices too. Good luck.


----------



## zohaib (Dec 24, 2010)

You have already been suggested a good website for your vehicle by deejo..

New Cars, Used Cars, Car Reviews and Pricing - Edmunds.com

you can also chek some vehicles on
eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

a good online place for your all needs...


----------



## pirouline (Jan 23, 2011)

thanks guys! 
Heres to independence and a new me! 

and er...hope ya'lls football team wins the superbowl...hehehe


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

Cars what a pain in the bum. 

I have a different veiw than most people on buying cars.

1. its the worst investment you will ever make they only loose value.
2. the dealer makes more money on the interest you pay with a loan than on the price of a car. 
3.extended warranties have a lot of slop in them most will only cover lubericated moving parts.
4.they are not a status symbol
5.The only real important issue is safety.
6.the best time to buy a car is at the end of the month. because they want to make their quota they are willing to deal more.
7.if your in need of a car right away chances are you will not get a good deal 
8.don't let them bully you there are so many dealers that if you feel presured then walk to the next dealership.
9.late model used.
10. if time is not an issue try private party its a pain but eventually you will find a cream puff.(craigs list) 
11. find a machanic you trust ask him if he will look over a car or 2 for you. offer to pay a fee because his time is worth something.most likly he will do it for free to get your business.
12 Don't be affraid to low ball the hell out of him.
13.if he gets offended he should have picked a different profession.
14.be strong this is a big purchase and most people get stressed out about it keep your cool and if its not right just walk.

my dad sold cars for awhile and I have a friend who did it until he felt bad about ripping people off and he quit.
He told me they sent him to classes to read the body language of customers so they could maximize their profits.

Do your homework on how much similar car are going for and then make an offer if they balk just give them your # and say call me when you want to sell it.

Its a pet peve of mine most people can not afford the car thay are driving. a car payment of 300$ dollars looks like rental property to me instead its wasted on something that is only going to need maintance and lose money.

sorry for the long post and I am aware most people do not think like this so use what you want and throw away everthing else.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I agree with Chillymorn and am probably even more backward in my thinking. Me & my husband -marreid 21+ yrs have never spent a dime over $5,500 for any vehicle. The last one we spent that much on was a 4x4 that fit 9 & had a Meyers Snow Plow with it. We manage to keep these low cost vehicles approx 7 yrs each, which ain't too bad, considering our friends usually spend double +, they always have car loans, seem to have way more repairs , they even trade cars more often. 

Look for a 1 owner vehicle that Grandma or Grandpa drove- who 
always had the oil changed & whatever repairs necesary with little mileage, something kept in a garage for it's life, this is the best way to go. Many Buicks with 4 doors (& 6 seat belts-a rare thing to find today). These have always served us well for dependabilty and 
little repairs. 

Might not be the hottest thing to drive but you'll save a ton of money, and have a good dependable car for the family. I would think many cars on the lots today would have a DVD player. I have a '97 Chevy with one. It came off the factory like that. I am sure you dont want something that old !


----------



## pirouline (Jan 23, 2011)

thank you chillymorn and simplyamorous  my life is about to change very drastically, like literally from zero to 60 seconds... always depended on the husband for everything, driving me to places, paying the bills...EVERYTHING..and now he's left, I've got my three kids with me. of course he won't leave us with nothing so he's helping me out until i get back on my feet....i know exactly what his problem is, and i am trying to move lightning fast to get him back...and learning to drive is first the thing i have to do...

anyway...i was just looking at some brands of cars and read the article on which cars rate best on safety....I think i might like the hyundai tucson, i haven't found one in my price range yet, i've only just begun looking....also i'm hard of hearing so, i'm not ready for phone calls from car salespeople for quotes until after i get my license and prefer to call THEM through ATT internet relay...

simplyamorous...i'm clueless about cars... which brand does grandma and grandpa drive???


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

You may not need a very large vehicle. I have three children (ages 2, 4, & 8) and they all fit well in my Dodge Neon and Chrysler Cirrus. At one point it was two car seats and one booster. Now it's two boosters and one car seat. 

Also,CD players are fairly easy to install. I'm sure you or someone you know could install a cheap one in whatever car you buy.


----------



## pirouline (Jan 23, 2011)

WhereAmI said:


> You may not need a very large vehicle. I have three children (ages 2, 4, & 8) and they all fit well in my Dodge Neon and Chrysler Cirrus. At one point it was two car seats and one booster. Now it's two boosters and one car seat.
> 
> Also,CD players are fairly easy to install. I'm sure you or someone you know could install a cheap one in whatever car you buy.


our children are close in age, i've got aged 3 (on 2/1), 5, and 8  

i will look at your suggestions right now, thank you!!!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

pirouline said:


> simplyamorous...i'm clueless about cars... which brand does grandma and grandpa drive???




Buick Lasabres & Buick Centurys. Ours always did us well. many years of service, little need of repairs and Great engines. Have a man who knows what to look for check it over before you buy an older car though! Since not foreign, the parts are not an arm & a leg either. BUt helps if you have a man to help you fix the little stuff.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Due to the current economy, you should be able to find some great deals. You will save a lot of money by buying from an individual. Just have a good mechanic have a look at it. 

Also, over the years I have known some used car dealers who go to car auctions on a regular basis. I simply placed an order with them. When they found the vehicle at auction they gave me a call and we worked out the details. I really got some great deals that way.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

hi==

if you are looking for a new car, try KIA. the cars are cheap even the Suv's. neon's are cheap also, but smaller. stick shifts are in general cheaper.

when you go to the lot...haggle, haggle, haggle.....dont be scared to get the best warrante, and get years of free oil changes.


you could take a guy with you, but if you are looking at a new car....its not nessary. if you were getting a used car, i would suggest asking about the last time the car has a iol change and a tune up.

ask about altanator, battery brakes...always test drive the car first. no radio on. if anything sounds like buming or grinding, or knocking....do not buy that car.

also dont be afraid to flash cash...like i have this XXXX amount....a ittle more than half the sticker price---if used or a leased back.

but dont settle for the sticker price...there is insurance and tax. stick to a certain amount for everything.

hope this helps a little bit. just dont let those sales guys in the lots scare you..they need your money.

a side not if buying a new car shop for ine in the last week of dec. all the dealers want to get rid of old invintory. and this week might be a good week for a last year model.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I have owned 3 cutlass cieras and they have been very dependable vehicles for me.

this past summer I found one on craigs list a 94 with 20,ooo miles on it owned by an old black woman for 2200$ 

I like cieras because there a a ton of them and finding used parts at the junk yard is very easy.

look for a 6cyl mine gets 22 mph not great but not to bad either and it has plenty of power to merg onto the HWY and it the best car in the snow I think it dose as well as my 4x4 on snow covered roads.

It took me about 3 months looking on craigs list daily to find something older with low miles on it.

Good Luck


----------



## lost soul (May 20, 2009)

you may want to look for less popular model cars versus the bmws hondas cadillacs. There are some good quality cars that are over looked and sell for less.


----------



## bingofuel (Jan 27, 2011)

I have worked as a mechanic at dealerships for 12 some years. My advice is, whatever you are interested in, before you buy, make them put the car up on a hoist so you can view the underside! I can't believe people don't do this! If they have nothing to hide, they will not have a problem with it. They want to sell you the car. The process by which used cars are repaired is as follows:
Tech drives and inspects the vehicle. Tech writes up problems found with the veh. Manager decides what to fix and what not to. To run the biz, they cannot spend more on the veh, than they bought it for- and they WILL make a profit one way or another.

Dealerships are bound by law to disclose SAFETY RELATED issues only. Other problems like leaks won't even be disclosed unless they exceed the vague term "minor seepage". -Highly relative!

Has the underbody been cleaned recently?? This will flag you that someone is sweeping a leak "under the rug"
You don't need special talents to see that something is leaking on the veh.-just a flashlight. And while it may or may not be easily repaired, it gives you a bargaining chip to haggle on the price. 

Bring someone with you that knows a bit about cars! Don't judge the veh solely on what it looks like on the outside- and pay attention to the test drive! Test every bell and whistle and turn the blower and radio off when driving it. That little squeak you hear could turn into hundreds of dollars worth of repairs later.

Good luck


----------



## pirouline (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello everyone! thanks so much for all the advice...my husband just bought me a kia optima 2011, i think its an ex...the one with a nav..been able to drive it around some...

hubby came back, but not sure what comes next.....we haven't talked about much since he's been back...

anyway, thanks again! ya'll rock!


----------

